# TiVo Edge Spectrum offer a tuning adapter with 6 tuners?



## MrAWest (Jul 27, 2021)

As has been discussed in many of the other TiVo Community Forum threads regarding the Spectrum Tuning Adapter will need to be rebooted once a week. Also, Tuning Adapters can be very problematic. However, to kick off Fall 2021, a new message started popping up from my TiVo Edge regarding my Tuning Adapter only having four tuners. Please see the attached picture regarding this new message.

Is anyone aware of a Spectrum Motorola Tuning Adapter model number which supports 6 tuners?
Will Spectrum even support a 6 tuner tuning adapter with the FCC rule changes?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

All Spectrum tuning adapters support 6 tuners.

Your adapter is not configured correctly.

Call Spectrum.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It’s my understanding that the cable card is what supports multiple tuners. The tuning adapter doesn’t care how many tuners you have. If you have an M card, it supports 6. Unless the card was sitting on a shelf for 20 years before they gave it to you, it’s an M card.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

You either get a cisco or a Motorola TA depending on the head end equipment and cable card as it must be compatible.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mdavej said:


> It's my understanding that the cable card is what supports multiple tuners. The tuning adapter doesn't care how many tuners you have. If you have an M card, it supports 6. Unless the card was sitting on a shelf for 20 years before they gave it to you, it's an M card.


Yes and no.

The TA still needs to be configured properly on the cable head end to support a certain amount of outlets.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> The TA still needs to be configured properly on the cable head end to support a certain amount of outlets.


I still don't understand. A TA is only connected to one outlet.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mdavej said:


> I still don't understand. A TA is only connected to one outlet.


A TA manages the requests from the TiVo to ask the cable headend to send a signal.

A TA is aware of how many simultaneous signals a device is authorized for.

As I said earlier to answer the OP, there is no such thing as a "six tuner TA". All TAs can support six tuners. If they're configured properly.

The OP needs to contact his TA provider.


----------



## gfgjester (Dec 1, 2006)

Spectrum isn't using tuning adapters anymore in my area. Cable card (M Card) is all that we need. Spectrum has a special Cable Card department that can 'PAIR' your card with your TiVO. They are fairly smart and can usually take care of problems. But the cards are ninnies and lots of channels do not come in. And it's always the one you want to see.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

gfgjester said:


> Spectrum isn't using tuning adapters anymore in my area. Cable card (M Card) is all that we need. Spectrum has a special Cable Card department that can 'PAIR' your card with your TiVO. They are fairly smart and can usually take care of problems. But the cards are ninnies and lots of channels do not come in. And it's always the one you want to see.


Yeah the same with Comcast, Some channels don't come in because they are IP based, So you won't get channels like G4TV or FS2 since they are IP based channels that require there own boxes.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

My Edge does just fine without a tuning adapter. Last week several programs didn't record. When I tried to restart recordings because the shows weren't over, the recordings quit again. I saw the tuning adapter light blinking. Since the cable guy installed the tuning adapter in such a way I couldn't disconnect it, I tried unplugging it. No problems since. I knew it would likely work because the Roamio had different tuning adapter problems and I was told for some channels I wouldn't even need it.


----------

